# Handyman in GDL?



## lizzers (Sep 21, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone have recs for a good handyman in the Guadalajara/Zapopan area? I'm looking for someone to hang a painting, but haven't had any luck finding one.

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lizzers said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have recs for a good handyman in the Guadalajara/Zapopan area? I'm looking for someone to hang a painting, but haven't had any luck finding one.
> 
> Thanks!


I will send you a private message with the name and phone number of a guy who does a lot of stuff for me occasionally.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Damn, I was gonna laugh and tell her good luck...


----------

